# 03 f350 front end noise



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

got a 03 f350 balljionts are fine just replaced sway bar links and bushings new shocks and i have a noise still like something is still loose i can wigle the caliper up and down and it makes noise anyone else have this problem? any sultions?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

You should not be able to wiggle the calipher up and down. Other possible causes are unit bearing, track bar, body mounts (especially under drivers feet), spring bolts, plow mount, driveshaft slip joint.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thank u i can wigle the caliper up and down ill taclke that first


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

do u know if there is supose to be a rubber bushing in the caliper sleve or just metal on metal with grease


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

No bushings at all, just the metal pins sliding in the iron bracket. Use synthetic grease on them. I pull mine out at least once a year and clean and regrease them, otherwise they seize up and cause the pads to wear prematurely. This is a common issue on all the SD chassis.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

IIRC the same socket as the lug nuts removes the iron bracket and a 11mm for the slider pins. Be careful to get the rubber bellows on otherwise all kinds of junk gets into the pin slides.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Ggg6;629152 said:


> No bushings at all, just the metal pins sliding in the iron bracket. Use synthetic grease on them. I pull mine out at least once a year and clean and regrease them, otherwise they seize up and cause the pads to wear prematurely. This is a common issue on all the SD chassis.


That is correct for some year Ford superduties....They have started using an upgraded slide pin kit which includes.

-One Upper slide pin, Upper meaning furthest away from the ground (all metal construction)
-One Lower Slide pin, A metal pin with a small rubber grommet on the end of the pin
-Two new Rubber Protective boots, one for each pin.

Here is a good right up on replacing them. http://guzzle.rbmicro.com/cu.html

For an 03 Model you will already have the upgraded pins. I just finished a slide pin replacement on my front brakes because the slide pins were seized, very common with these trucks.

When you say that caliper is moving up and down can you be more specific. It will probably be one of two things

-The caliper to caliper mounting bracket bolts are loose, those are the 11mm ones
-The caliper mounting bracket bolts are loose, I think those may be 19mm.

Are you sure you have verified the ball joints are good? I only ask because I inspected mine and they need to be replaced.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i just did all 4 ball jionts and if u grab the caliper towards the back u can move it up and down like 1 inch of play i know 1 of the pins is sezed if i take them all out clean and grease them i should be good to go i hope?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Morrissey snow removal service;629168 said:


> i just did all 4 ball jionts and if u grab the caliper towards the back u can move it up and down like 1 inch of play i know 1 of the pins is sezed if i take them all out clean and grease them i should be good to go i hope?


I inch of play sounds like you might have bolt missing, check all the bolts that I mentioned.

If you're pins are seize depending on how bad they are you will need to heat them and the around the slide pin bore on the caliper mounting bracket to get them out.

No amount of penetrating oil would get mine out, I had to break out the torch, I should have done that for the start and not wasted 2hrs fighting with them. Make sure you clean the bores very good with some emery cloth, apply a LIGHT coat of grease, too much and the pins will hydro lock and seize, check to make sure they slide before you reinstall the caliper mounting bracket.

The link I posted is a great write up and I suggest following that.

Also if one of the pins is seized on one caliper you might at well replace both of them but cause I don't believe you can buy them individually, you have to buy them in the kit I mentioned.

Ford Part Number: 2C3Z-2C150-AA $26.00 per kit, two kits needed to do both front calipers.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks for the help i am goin to get strated tommorrow


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Doakster;629173 said:


> I inch of play sounds like you might have bolt missing, check all the bolts that I mentioned.
> 
> If you're pins are seize depending on how bad they are you will need to heat them and the around the slide pin bore on the caliper mounting bracket to get them out.
> 
> ...


How does the pin Hydro lock with too much grease?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

plowzilla;629183 said:


> How does the pin Hydro lock with too much grease?


Because the hole is not a "through hole" it simple is a bore that is closed on one end.

On the extreme side, if the air gap between the end of the pin and end of the bore were completely packed with grease, there would be no where for the pin to move when trying to be compressed. The same goes when the pin tries to be pulled out.

The tolerances are somewhat tight on these pins and air has to escape somewhere in order for the pins to slide, if grease is surround them then they get locked.

Hope that explains it. It's easier explained when you do it. It doesn't take too much grease to prevent them from moving.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Doakster is correct there is an updated pin with a rubber gromet. You can "upgrade" to the newer pins but I have seen just as many of them seize as the old all metal ones. The key is a clean bore, and synthetic grease. I use a brass gun cleaning brush to scrub out the bore with brake clean.
As was already mentioned if a slide pin is seized go right to the torch and get the iron bracket real hot and with vise grips twist and pull the pin out.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I actually don't really like the updated ones...the rubber grommet is a very very tight fit and you almost can't slide/cycle the pin by hand to test it once you install it. 

I verified mine were sliding when I had someone pump the brakes and I watched the caliper pinch together and retract as it should.


----------

